# westbranch crappie tournament results



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

sorry for late post the tournament was saturday the 7th but i ran my phone over with the boat trailer. you were able to weigh your 20 biggest fish. 1st 15.35 2nd 14.85 3rd 12lbs or so. me and my partner mydad finshed 2nd we had a great day of fishing sorting thru almost 250 fish for he day it was like a fire drill from 7am till 315 when we quit we fished 12-15 water all day slip bobbers worked early then around 11 the tube bite was unreal silver/chart and white/blue flake did the trick


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Congrats on 2nd. Friend of mine fished it and apparently, the fish were not in the wood-and probably he doesn't really know any other way to crappie fish! Sounds like they are still "staging"! I think they were "close" a week or two ago but now need a few days of warmer, stable weather to get them to pop!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

your welcome. all fish were caught on deep wood. i agree about the staging they ar ready to go with some warm weather there is another tournmanent on the 21st wouldnt suprise me if im in 1-4 ft of water instead of 12-15


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice. Really wanted to fish it. Was in Florida Good job on 2nd! Def gonna try to fish it next year


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Rod hawg, there is another one on april 21st and then again on may 5th if your interested in fishing.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

b drake said:


> Rod hawg, there is another one on april 21st and then again on may 5th if your interested in fishing.


 The april 21st is a probably not. But May 5th might work. Do you just register at the baitshop?


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

yes just register at west branch bait and tackle its $20 and then $10 for big fish hope you can join us for a fun day of fishing they even food at the weigh in at no cost


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

b drake said:


> yes just register at west branch bait and tackle its $20 and then $10 for big fish hope you can join us for a fun day of fishing they even food at the weigh in at no cost


 I just talked w/ my dad. He's got work on the both weeks of the tournemant So it looks like a no this year. But next year I will definately try to make it.


----------

